# Railfanning - Friday of SWGRS (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

On Friday I headed out with Paul and Joe to Hill 582 on Cajon Pass for a great day watching trains. Description from Don Toles' website - "The BNSF #1 and #2 main tracks pass through a cut at the north end of Hill 582, and the steeper BNSF #3 main track passes by the south end of the Hill. The Union Pacific's "Palmdale Cutoff" main line runs parallel to BNSF a short distance north of the #1 and #2 tracks." Don along with 3 other volunteers were up there Friday morning doing maintenance and watering. 









BNSF #3 track



















BNSF #1 and #2 track










UP track with Eastbound I-15 traffic above



















BNSF's going up on #1 and coming down on #3



















Joe and Paul relaxing and signing log book.










Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this is cool but not what we are looking for.







We want pics of the show. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

WE???? You got a mouse in your pocket? Apparently you missed my post! Jeesh! Complain, complain. You guys would belly ache if you were hung with a "new rope"! Everyone out HERE was enjoying the weather. No time for snapshots.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary not to complain too much, but at the time you had posted 5 and Greg showed Mik's car and that was it beside the railfanning above. and this was near the end of the 2nd day... 

With all the gabby guys at the show...well it's kinda boring here ...like all y'all are letting somebody else post. 

That's all. 

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez RJ its all part of the show experience down there. The show, the Fairplex layout, a good social time, and great railfanning at Cajon is only a short drive away.


----------

